# Implausible MAF Sensor code, vag-com data inside (2.5L Jetta)



## PlatinumMKV (Sep 12, 2010)

I got this code after removing and reinstalling my Short Ram Intake. The intake and MAF sensor were off the car for a week for a tranny swap. I also installed a new exhaust when I did the tranny. I got these codes after all this work was done. I know the O2 senso issue is from the cat-delete pipe, but the others I'm unsure of. I'm running a neuspeed p-flow on my 2005.5 Jetta. I didn't get a code for the year and a half the intake was on. I double checked my fitting, cleaned the MAF but still the same code. Anyone get this code from a p-flow? Will a MAF insert fix it? Also I'm getting the c2 tune soon, and I'm wondering if that would eliminate the need to get the insert.
As usual, thanks for your help guys and gals!

Sunday,08,May,2011,20:50:29:03949
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 032 QF HW: Hardware No 
Component and/or Version: 2.5l R5/4V G 6608
Software Coding: 0000001
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 72E1243A1429
3 Faults Found:

16525 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S2; Heating Circuit: Malfunction 
P0141 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
16452 - MAP/MAF Throttle Position Correlation 
P0068 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
16485 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Implausible Signal 
P0101 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent - MIL ON

Readiness: 0000 1000


----------



## PlatinumMKV (Sep 12, 2010)

Bump for some help!

Not sent from an iPad (Tapatalk FTW)


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you posted this in the VAG-COM forum? Might be more productive...

Good luck.:beer:


Sent from my computer with my fingers on a keyboard


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

What tranny swap did you do??

The codes say pretty much that there is no signal... 
Try this:
Erase the codes, if the fault is there, they'll come back...

Check the fault frequency, if it happened only once, then it was as you said... If it continues happening, then maybe there are some wiring issues, or maybe the sensor wasn't properly connected.


----------



## PlatinumMKV (Sep 12, 2010)

I just put the same 5spd trans in.... long story. I was hoping someone with this exact code could tell me what caused it and what they did to fix it. I have tried all the obvious things except replacing the sensor itself which is the last thing I'll be trying. It seems to trip the code really quick when I really push the car. If I take it easy it wont come on for a few days or so.

Not sent from an iPad (Tapatalk FTW)


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

CRC MAF cleaner.
I would buy some and clean the MAF. 
Not a bad idea to do it every year or two anyway.

If you've tried all the other obvious stuff, then you've got nothing to lose.

Plus, you'll gain 10hp.


----------

